# Was passiert eigentlich mit den Testobjekten?



## roadrippe (17. Juni 2012)

In letzter Zeit bekomme ich häufig die Anfrage von Hardware die ich nicht mehr brauche.
Da die Redaktion ja nach all den Jahren förmlich überquellen muss , von den ganzen Testobjekten...
würde mich mal brennend interessieren was ihr damit macht?
Wegschmeissen werdet ihr sie ja wohl sicherlich nicht.
Geht sie zurück zum Hersteller? Lagert ihr sie ein? Oder Verkauft ihr sie gewinnbringend weiter?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juni 2012)

Gut Frage eigentlich, würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## ReaCT (17. Juni 2012)

Habt ihr mal die Schränke mit Hardware gesehen in den PCGH-Videos? Die Lagerkosten von Amazon sind ja dagegen ein Witz


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juni 2012)

Naja ganz so hart ist es nicht


----------



## xTc (17. Juni 2012)

Die Antwort habt Ihr euch schon selbst gegeben. 
Einiges kommt ins Archiv, einige Teile müssen aber auch zum Hersteller zurück.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Juni 2012)

Anstelle von einiges und einiges würde ich eher sagen ein wenig und das meiste.


----------



## Rolk (18. Juni 2012)

Also frei übersetzt, die meisten Testsamples gehen zurück und ein paar wenige werden eingesackt. 
Manchmal liest man aber auch das Testsamples von Händlern zur Verfügung gestellt oder eingekauft werden, landen diese dann grundsätzlich im Lager?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juni 2012)

Eingekaufte landen natürlich im Lager, zur Verfügung gestellte gehen innerhalb einer Frist zurück.


----------



## Raketenjoint (18. Juni 2012)

Musste die GTX 690 auch wieder zurück?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juni 2012)

Nein, das ist ein Referenz-Sample direkt von Nvidia. Solche Karten bleiben, schließlich möchten die IHVs ja ihre Flaggschiffe in den Benches sehen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Juni 2012)

In meinen Augen ist das hier eher ein Print- als Website-Thema --> Thread verschoben

Es passiert gelegentlich übrigens auch, dass Privat-Hardware für bestimmte Tests in die Redaktion mitgenommen wird. Erst vergangene Woche habe ich z. B. acht identische RAM-Sticks mit den gleichen Elpida-Chips für einen Test verwendet, die aus meinem Vorrat stammen. Nicht alles, was auf Bildern oder in Videos zu sehen ist, zählt daher zur Redaktionsausstattung.


----------



## Der-Bert (18. Juni 2012)

Gute Frage "Was passiert mit der Hardware?" nach einem Test.

Mich würde mal interesieren was passiert mit Hardware die beim OC kaputt geht (wenn das mal passiert)?

Und was machen Sponsoren eigentlich mit CPU´s und GPU´s nach dem ihr sie getestet und zurück gegeben habt?

Mfg Bert

P.S.: Ihr testet die Hardware nicht. Ihr drückt alle Leistung raus wie nen Entsafter. UND DAS IST GUT SO


----------



## Der-Bert (18. Juni 2012)

> Es passiert gelegentlich übrigens auch, dass Privat-Hardware für  bestimmte Tests in die Redaktion mitgenommen wird. Erst vergangene Woche  habe ich z. B. acht identische RAM-Sticks mit den gleichen Elpida-Chips  für einen Test verwendet, die aus meinem Vorrat stammen. Nicht alles,  was auf Bildern oder in Videos zu sehen ist, zählt daher zur  Redaktionsausstattung.



Das nen ich ein Herz für Arbeit und uns Leser 

Ich sage danke dafür  und weiter so

MfG Bert


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juni 2012)

Der-Bert schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interesieren was passiert mit Hardware die beim OC kaputt geht (wenn das mal passiert)?


Die liegt dann auf dem Tisch rum ... manchmal zumindest 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Brecheisen geworden das mit der GTX 690 Kiste kam?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. Juni 2012)

Das wird wohl im Lager liegen. Es würde sich natürlich für einen Langzeit- und Kompatibilitätstest mit verschiedenen Terrassentüren in der örtlichen Villengegend anbieten. "PCGH in Gefahr" lässt grüßen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2012)

Und die Holzkiste?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juni 2012)

Damit heizt Thilo sein Büro wenn die Redakteure zu wenig in die Pedale treten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das wird wohl im Lager liegen. Es würde sich natürlich für einen Langzeit- und Kompatibilitätstest mit verschiedenen Terrassentüren in der örtlichen Villengegend anbieten. "PCGH in Gefahr" lässt grüßen.



Moderatoren im Langzeiturlaub. Macht aber nix in der Chain - Gang kommt das Wir - Gefühl auch besser zum tragen


----------



## Sn0w1 (18. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die liegt dann auf dem Tisch rum ... manchmal zumindest
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEEEEIIIEIEIEIEIEIEIEINNNNN!!!!  (like a Tarzan ;D ) Der schöne i7  



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das wird wohl im Lager liegen. Es würde sich  natürlich für einen Langzeit- und Kompatibilitätstest mit verschiedenen  Terrassentüren in der örtlichen Villengegend anbieten. "PCGH in Gefahr"  lässt grüßen.



Sorry Stephan, die örtliche Villengegend hab ich bereits durchstreift. Probiert es mal mit nem Fenstergriff, der bekommt sogar Bierflaschen auf (Achtung HyperInsider! ) 

Ok nur zum Verständnis. Da liegt also teilweise bei euch nigelnagelneue Hardware rum, die einfach so im Schrank verschimmelt. Aha. 

...




....

HER DAMIT!!!!

So long 
Sn0w1


----------



## BlackViper59 (19. Juni 2012)

Ihr werdet euer Lager wohl auch mal ausmisten oder? Was geschied mit dieser Hardware?


----------



## The_Trasher (19. Juni 2012)

Ich wäre für einen Flohmarkt direkt in der Redaktion !!!


----------



## Jolly91 (20. Juni 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Holzkiste?


 
Die wird wohl neben dem Brecheisen liegen. ^^


----------

